# And you thought things got heated on here.....



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Well you think things sometimes get heated on here.....

Check this thread out.... it's all out war 

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=358648


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Love a good debate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cannot wait for the missus to need motability.........gonna go for a TT coupe with rear seat delete for wheelchair. hmmm i will be paying for it twice after all :?


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, thats 40mins of my life I wont ever get back. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Made me pleased I got an Audi not a Seat though. :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry... but i never forced you to read to page 12..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love how some of the signatures on that forum are look at me i get 50mph :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: bit different to on here....


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Just read through the 12 pages :lol:

There's a guy who wishes he never started a thread if I ever saw one!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep i was just shocked he posted photo's of "his" / Mums new baby with mud on the front arches... :lol:

Don't think he will be making a new posts on that forum for a while...


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

digital_dreamer said:


> Don't think he will be making a new posts on that forum for a while...


Especially not with his nerves :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

oh yes.... I just drink for my nerves :lol:

Much more fun!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Quite interested in the laser monkey's though lol :grin:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Saffy said:


> Quite interested in the laser monkey's though lol :grin:


Yep me too. Anyone on here sell them?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeez you were right, it was like a frigging warzone, shine being thrown all over the place, absolutely disgusting, whoever designed the interior of that car needs shooting.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just read that thread! Hilarious and terrible at the same time. Should have been locked a long way before page 12! I need a laser monkey in my life!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank god our Mods are not like 'mOrk' he seems like an egotistical overlord [smiley=klingon.gif] , he should have locked that thread many pages earlier. Nasty bunch them seat owners, well, look what they drive, not exactly sexy.....time to spank my monkey :lol: :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a few laser monkeys for sale....

Stolen from a Seat met i crashed! They couldn't catch the TT as they didn't want the av mpg to drop below 45 :lol: :lol: :lol:

(no Cupra R guys at the meet  )


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow!  :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

F#ckin hell - we are angels here compared to that


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Good.

Every benefit cheat should get what's coming to them; jail time and be forced to pay back every single penny they've dishonestly claimed from the tax payer.

See how his "nerves" deal with soap in the showers.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

EnfieldTT said:


> Good.
> 
> Every benefit cheat should get what's coming to them; jail time and be forced to pay back every single penny they've dishonestly claimed from the tax payer.
> 
> See how his "nerves" deal with soap in the showers.


did not know you had a Seat?? :evil: :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

merlin c said:


> EnfieldTT said:
> 
> 
> > Good.
> ...


Do I? That's news to me


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

EnfieldTT said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > EnfieldTT said:
> ...


 I'm not going to draw a diagram... :roll:


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

merlin c said:


> EnfieldTT said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


You sure; good chance to use your crayons?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

It's his nevers he should be worried about.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Bless [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I bet he isn't working because of his nevers and is now even better off with even more benefits thanks to those forum members :lol:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just spent almost an hour reading it on and off (had nothing better to do on the train).

I used to frequent that forum when I had the Cupra and for a while afterwards and it often got a bit like that but never THAT bad!

Thread should have been locked if not deleted by about the third page!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

As forums go it's certainly not to the standard of this one. My mate has a Seat Lean Cupra that I drive regularly and do some work on for her and it's a nice car - I like it. So I'm signed up to that forum to get information when I need it and frankly they are a really unwelcoming and unfriendly bunch. You ask a question and invariably you don't get an answer - you just get told to do a search.

I think it's probably something to do with the generation of people most likely to by owning Cupras as opposed to those of us of a slightly more mature disposition in out TTs. A different set of values.

But that lad's certainly learnt a lesson there.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

merlin c said:


> Thank god our Mods are not like 'mOrk' he seems like an egotistical overlord [smiley=klingon.gif] , he should have locked that thread many pages earlier. Nasty bunch them seat owners, well, look what they drive, not exactly sexy.....time to spank my monkey :lol: :lol:


OI!! [smiley=argue.gif] I own a Seat Cupra and I think my car is very sexy. That Seat website is not very friendly to newcomers but I did meet up with a group of lads for a Sunday drive through the tunnels at Manchester Airport and they were ok face to face. The TT forum is lots friendlier............ most of the time!


----------

